# Found an injured Fence Lizard (Blue Belly Lizard)



## FinFinBudgie (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have a question for you guys. I really can't effort to spent any money right now for a vet for an animal that is not even mine. But maybe you are able to assist me in this.

3 days ago I nearly stepped on a californian fence lizard on the way downstairs... I was shocked, because the lizard did not run away, like they normally use to do! So I looked at the lizard and was startled... The poor guys got attacked by something. His right eye was hurt and his left eye looks normal, but is closed all time! I took him in my care and he likes to crawl on my arm and just sit on the shoulder...

Yesterday I bought some crickets, but I am not sure if he can actually eat them. I am actually not even sure, if he eats anything at all! He doesn't move very much, only when I take him out and drop a saline solution on his eyes, then he moves and holds on my arm, were he loves to sit. Probably because it's warm there. Seems like he could become a tame pet! But I am wondering how I could help this little guy! For now I take his tank outside each day when the sun is shining. The tank is small so I can't get a heating bulb, it would be too large for the tank... Just want this guy to get healthy again!

I hope you can help me somehow!

*Here some photos (I called him Lizzy for now)*





































best,
Tanja


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

hi FinFinBudgie, i have a lot of them lizards around here. if u plan on keeping him as a pet i would recommend getting a heat rock from ur local pet shop or order 1 from online . i would say they will eat crickets, grass hoppers as i have seen them chase the crickets/grass hoppers on the porch. hope this helps....keetman


----------



## FinFinBudgie (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi there,

yeah a heating rock would be nice, but I read also a lot about it, that it could be dangerous if it has a malfunction! It could burn the lizards belly skin! The poor lizard has one injured eye and the other eye he does not open, so it's out of question, that he can hunt for crickets... 

Today I tried to give him water with a syringe which was rather difficult. I needed to bring him to open the snout! Which worked, but I can't get him to eat anything. Not even crickets that I hold right in front of his face.  He should be able to smell the food no?


----------



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

You could try making him a bit of a salad with some mealworms (or even earthworms) in a little bowl? I used to do that for my lizards all the time. Romaine lettuce, some shredded carrot, green peppers and a spattering of mealworms in a little bowl.
He won't eat if he's too cold, so maybe try feeding him in his little tank outside in the sunshine?


----------



## FinFinBudgie (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information, I could try mealworms, but I am afraid salad will not work. He is carnivore, that means he would only eat insects, such as spiders, crickets, bugs etc. However I bought a UVB light bulb and a clamp light holder online, today. 

So I hope he stays alive the next days so I can try it with a good heating and light source.

I will try to feed him tomorrow, when it is hopefully warmer again, today was most likely cloudy all day long, but I put him outside when the sun came trough.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Are there not any wildlife sanctuaries around you?
They would know his correct diet and have things on hand for him.

Also try calling around vets and explain the situation as some will treat them regardless or will know a rescue/rehabilitation center or place that will be able to take him and give him the help he needs.

As for keeping him I would check out the laws in your country about that, he may be classed as a protected species or if he is native it may be illegal to keep him.
I know we have quite strict laws over here concerning native species.


----------



## FinFinBudgie (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you guys so far for all the input, well I checked it beforehand and the Californian Blue Belly Lizard is not protected by law, so no reason to worry about that one. I even think I did a pretty good job so far. Got a heating lamp today for him and he was right under it and lifted his head towards it! Eating is still not possible it seems, but his intact eye is also still closed, but looks much better than when I found him, because the intact eye lid looked a little inside the head... Now it's far more outside, like it should be. Can't describe it any better...

I give him warm bath soakings everyday and he seems to enjoy it! He also seems to know exactly were to go when on the hand and arm, it's a miracle because he can't see a thing, at least that's what I think...

But here are some new photos of Lizzy!


----------

